# Mha přede mnou, mha za mnou.



## Encolpius

Zdravím, znáte tento výraz? Co to přesně znamená? Lze použít mlhu místo mhy? Díky.


----------



## Enquiring Mind

Slovník spisovné češtiny (Šmilauer, Academia, 1978) uvádí "mha v. mlha", pak "mít vlčí mlhu (i mhu) _nevidět dobře_."  I think _mha_ is archaic.


----------



## morior_invictus

Encolpius said:


> Zdravím, znáte tento výraz? Co to přesně znamená? Lze použít mlhu místo mhy? Díky.



Zdravim,
v archaické češtině se místo dnešního slova "mlha" používalo slovo "mha".


----------



## Emys

Mha přede mnou, mha za mnou.
Je to kouzelná formule z pohádky k získání neviditelnosti. Mlha je kolem mě, takže mě není vidět. 
Anebo, že já nic nevidím.


----------



## Tchesko

Potvrzuji, co píše Emys, a také znám tento výraz z pohádky.
Ve zmíněném článku je výraz použit v přeneseném smyslu. Jde spíše o (vědomé) zastírání pravdy českými politiky, viz poslední odstavec "konec mlžení".


----------

